# 2/3a CELLS FOR BRP



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

I need to inquire the help of my internet friends- what are the best 2/3a cells for a BRP SC18 Pro chassis? 
I will be running an 18d slot car motor initially, but I may switch to a speed 300 type motor at some point in time. I have been looking at the GP1100's as well as the CBP generic Kan 1050's.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud ran the Gp batteries in stock and had good luck with them... I ran the KAN cell and the CBP in mod and had no problems. I think the GP's may put out a higher voltage which would work better for stock. I think with a "big block" motor as long as the battery is capable of a 20 amp discharge it really doesn't matter. You'll have too much motor!!!

-Wayne


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Power Push is working on some 2/3 A cells.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Best I have run are GP1100. Or the Power push Kan 1050


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

HE cells are very good as well. They have a new cell out but I haven't tracked down data on it. The GPs are suppose to be very good with higher voltage than the KAN and far better high amperage capability. 
Power Push has some top drawer KAN1050s that are priced pretty good. Plus Tony is working on a new cell that can outperform the KANs but testing and the like is incomplete and he isn't offering them quite yet. 
Tony has culled out the KANs leaving only the better cells. I don't know if the GP cells are consistent or vary between lots and even within the same lot as the KAN1050s do...

RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Both Power Push and Team Scream will have matched GP cells soon.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Team Scream has matched cells that are AWSOME!

http://www.teamscreamcellmatching.com/

send John an email and let him know Micro_Racer sent you......


----------

